#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Фильмы >  > > >  >  >  Танец реальности (2013)

## Шавырин

https://my-hit.org/film/389432/

----------

Aion (26.09.2016)

----------


## Шуньшунь

Смотрел два фильма Ходоровского: Крот и Священная Гора. Крот давно смотрел, там вроде про то как он соревновался с разными мастерами стрельбы... ну так себе, неплохо в принципе. А Священную Гору толком не посмотрел. Но глубокий смысл там явно есть. Что в Кроте, что в Священной Горе.
Шавырин, напишите пожалуйста пару слов про этот фильм.

----------


## Шавырин

> Шавырин, напишите пожалуйста пару слов про этот фильм.


Смотрите сами .

----------

